# Our Party Pics



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

OMG LV Scott T - you know a freaking ton of people! Your pictures are great. I love the "red carpet" photos on the way in. Then I love how everyone just lets loose and gets more and more drunk!!! Those pics are hilarious. I'm glad to see the Girls Gone Wild group got a prize. That's a hilarious idea!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

You have some absolutely AWESOME decorations!!! And the costumes were so much fun to see. Thanks so much for posting pics. You know we love pics!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

The place and party look fabulous as always!

MsM


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

What an amazing bunch of photos! Congrats on what looks like an amzing party. Your decorations are fab!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Great pictures! Great party! Everyone sure had fun! Your decoations are amazing.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks like a great time! Some very cool costumes...I love to see people get creative and make their own. How many did you have? It looks like a full house.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome pics.

Seriously how many girls are bee's this year.

There's been the exact same bee at every party i've seen, including my own haha.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

Your parties are always amazing! I loved the Hollywood theme and having the guests walk down the red carpet. The decor was fabulous and it looks like everyone had a great time! Congrats on another successful year!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you, everyone, thank you! Yes, the party was awesome, but like I told several people that night, it's the GUESTS that make the party fun.

We won't have an official count for several days. I believe we had 83 guests sign the guest book, but I know of a lot of guests that never signed in. Also, there appears to be 72 guests in the group photo (compared to 62 in last year's), but there were several people still in the house then, and many more yet to arrive.

The coolest part was that by 9:00 we had a full house and the party was in high gear! Usually, when a party starts at 8:00, most guests don't arrive until between 9:00 & 10:00 and things don't really start jumping until around 10:30.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

OMGDan said:


> Awesome pics.
> 
> Seriously how many girls are bee's this year.
> 
> There's been the exact same bee at every party i've seen, including my own haha.



HA, HA there was the same bee at my party on Saturday!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Yup, that looks like one helluva party, LVScott....And I bet there were a few hangovers the next day  I love the whole setup and the red carpet was a great idea. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking party. Thanks for sharing... looks likes all your parties from years past have all been great!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I added some pics of decorations from the party to our photo page. I will also start a few new threads in the Props group.


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

Love it


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Fantastic photos! Your party looked wonderful 



OMGDan said:


> Seriously how many girls are bee's this year.
> 
> There's been the exact same bee at every party i've seen, including my own haha.



Omg! I just said that to my OH! What is it with the bees!? I mean, I'm scared of bees, but it's still a bit of an add costume trend..


----------

